# Clothing Line Logo



## americanxrebel (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello!

I am unsure if this is the right place to ask this. If not, please move to the correct location.

Okay right now, I am in the process of getting my logo and theme done for my clothing line. But I am unsure of what to go with, and was hoping someone could provide some ideas. I want something similar to what Hollister has. I like how their theme, logo, and store design all tie in together. Their theme of the beach and CA relates to their logo [the seagull] and their store. It also has a 'beach and surfing' look to their clothes.

I want something sort of like this but of course not CA and beaches. I think I might go with an animal as my logo and choose a theme that kinda relates. I was thinking of an owl. 

So, if anyone has any ideas [or questions] please share. Thanks. 

DStewart


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Your logo is your identity. It projects who you are. If a customer can identify with that identity, they will wear the logo.

It has to come from your identity, so... basically, you need to decide who you and your customer are and develop an appropriate logo.


----------



## americanxrebel (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks. I was wondering if anyone had an animal that would make a good logo.


----------



## lysol (Aug 11, 2007)

I know this has nothing to do with your question but I always thought it was a little much. Did you know it is mandatory for Hollister employees to wear sandals. I actually applied there a while back and that was a surprise. No one wants to see my feet.... not even me.


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

americanxrebel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am unsure if this is the right place to ask this. If not, please move to the correct location.
> 
> ...


How about some kind of K-9. Everybody loves dogs and they are so versitile. I see a K-9 similar to the Arnold Swarzenegger type dog on the Animanics cartoon with shades on. *AHWLL BE BAUWK* 

_P.S. I know Arnolds' last name is spelled wrong, but you know who I am talking about._


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

americanxrebel said:


> I was wondering if anyone had an animal that would make a good logo.


How about an ocelot? Dogs are so played out, but I've never seen a t-shirt brand with an ocelot for a logo.

Or alternatively, instead of arbitrarily picking an animal and trying to force it into service as a crappy brand logo, you could use something that actually fits your brand.

Or use a chinchilla. Everyone loves chinchillas.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, since you're americanxrebel - how about a smart a** chipmunk? Those little 'rats' are always "where they ain't 'posed to be."  Good Luck


----------

